# Vieja Regani



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Tonight i went fish shopping and got this guy. Hes a lil beat up but in a few days he'll be good as new. Hes in a 75 gallon for now. Still small at 4 inches


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I just love white base cichlids. He looks great peter!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

nice shots!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

more pics:


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

wow.. nice~~ where did you get this?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

island pets he was the only one.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pick up!!!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

updated pics:


----------

